

Show HN: Ultralancer – An exclusive network for the world's top freelancers - othmanaba
http://www.ultralancer.com/

======
othmanaba
We use a wide array of indicators and rank freelancers according to their
Behance, Dribbble, Github, and other portfolios. Then we will admit those with
the highest scores. Although we understand that those are not the only top
freelancers, but those are the ones with verifiable track records.

------
sebst
What is your strategy to acquire the "world's top" freelancers and how do you
filter out the average or worse ones?

------
dang
Accounts created just to promote a story usually get banned here.

